# Another Big Speck



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Despite strong winds, I decided to fish Escambia Bay around 8:30 this morning [4/13/08]. Since I saw a lot of good sized finger mullet, I chose to fish a topwater/diver in a rather large size. Waded a sand flat at near low tide. Caught this speck that measured between 24-25 inches on my marked stringer. She didn't hit it right on top but rather as I worked it hard just beneath the surface. Water was clear and about 4 feet deep. My friend Mike was there to take a couple of photos with his cell phone. As soon as we were through with the "photo shoot" she was revived and swam off to hopefully terrorize one of the many schools of mullet. Only had one other hit, was off the water and eating at the Waffle House by 10:30.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

From the picture it looks like you were pretty sheltered from the wind. Really pretty speck! Was the general area off of Scenic Highway towards Mackey cove? It had to be some kind of low tide with that wind pushing it out.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, it was a touch south of Mackey Cove. The tide was way out from the wind, but the finger mullet were in there thick.


----------

